
Reddit CEO admits to editing user comments amid Pizzagate malarkey - heliumcraft
https://www.cnet.com/news/reddit-ceo-admits-to-editing-user-comments-amid-pizzagate-malarkey/?a=1
======
detaro
extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13028522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13028522)

